# Love Our New 21rs--bunk Bed Weight Limit?



## CampingTeachers

Took our new (used) 21RS out for our first trip this weekend to Calaveras Big Trees SP & had a terrific (RAINY!) weekend--we were warm & dry in our new TT, unlike our friends who were out in their tents!







My DH is planning a guys fishing trip for next month & we are wondering if anyone knows the weight limit for the bunks? We don't want to throw a 200 lb friend up there & have him crash down in the middle of the night!







Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sayonara

CampingTeachers said:


> Took our new (used) 21RS out for our first trip this weekend to Calaveras Big Trees SP & had a terrific (RAINY!) weekend--we were warm & dry in our new TT, unlike our friends who were out in their tents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is planning a guys fishing trip for next month & we are wondering if anyone knows the weight limit for the bunks? We don't want to throw a 200 lb friend up there & have him crash down in the middle of the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Dont know if they are all the same but ours has a 250lb limit. I would think they are all pretty close though.


----------



## daves700

I sold my 21rs about 2 months ago, however if my memory is working (not always a sure bet) i think it is 250lbs.


----------



## CampingTeachers

So it sounds like as long as we stick to one of the lighter friends, we should be fine...thanks, Sayonara & daves700!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Our is also 250...but I might put some extra reinforcement around the bed if someone was that close to the limit.


----------



## BlueWedge

It is 250. We have had some rather large people in our upper 21rs bunk without issues. Biggest problem is the foam matresses which can be hard on the hips.

WARNING: Having more than about 3 guys in a 21rs can get kind of busy. You can stand maybe 4 and can fit more but with gear etc it becomes a personal space issue.


----------



## 56realtor

CampingTeachers said:


> Took our new (used) 21RS out for our first trip this weekend to Calaveras Big Trees SP & had a terrific (RAINY!) weekend--we were warm & dry in our new TT, unlike our friends who were out in their tents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is planning a guys fishing trip for next month & we are wondering if anyone knows the weight limit for the bunks? We don't want to throw a 200 lb friend up there & have him crash down in the middle of the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 The weight limit is 250 lbs. I has 2 people camp with me and one person was 225 and no problem


----------



## rdvholtwood

I have to concur with the rest on the 250lb limit. Our 250RS has a label right on the wall - is there no label on and/or near the bunk bed?


----------

